# Panacur?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel I should de-worm my mice, can I use Panacur? I used it for my leopard geckos,
and for reptiles there are almost no overdose worries... What do you think? BTW I need to
make sure it is safe...


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I was given Panacur for my sugar gliders before, so I would assume that it's safe for mice as well. However, you'll want to find out the correct dosage.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a link to a discussion on this forum suggesting that fenbendazole (the active ingredient in panacur) isn't great for mice.

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=5843

And here's a link to an article indicating that it is used in laboratory animals, but that its usage isn't the best-studied.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17994667

And HERE's a link to an article discussing the effects of fenbendazole on baby lab mice, specifically that it gives them asthma.

http://www.nature.com/icb/journal/v87/n ... 0947a.html

I really would suggest ivermectin-based treatment, like Iver-on or Eqvalan.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

How about Albon?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a cached version of a page from mouselovers.com where folks said, basically, "Why would someone give you that for mice? We've never used it, and you'd have to look up good dosages." http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... clnk&gl=us

And I was not able to find dosage information for mice, or any information relating to using it for worms. It seems to be used quite specifically against coccidia in birds and mammals, or bacterial infections in fish


----------

